# Allgemeine Fragen zum Stromanbieter und Strom sparen



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Forumskollegen,
ich habe mal so ein paar allgemeine Fragen Richtung Stromanbieter
und Energie sparen. 

Bei mir auf der Firma bieten Sie uns Elektro Autos an, das Angebot ist sehr
verlockend, die Firma least die Autos und vermietet diese dann an die Mitarbeiter.
Im Mietpreis ist alles drin, von Strom, Wartung und Versicherung, da ich sowieso 
mein Zweitauto umsetzen wollte, nehme ich das Angebot an.

Obwohl ich in der Firma laden kann, möchte ich eine von KFW gesponserte Ladebox
zu Hause installieren, man muss ja auch mal weiter denken. 

Jetzt zum Eigentlichen Thema, ich habe einen relativ hohen Stromverbrauch für
unsren kleinen zwei Personen Haushalt ca. 5500 Kw/h im Jahr zu 31 Cent. 

Wen ich jetzt doch mal das Auto zu Hause lade, zb in der Urlaubszeit, dann wird 
das schnell noch mal etwas drauf kommen.

Zur Zeit bin ich aus Gewohnheit bei der e-on, die bieten eine Ladebox für einen 
guten Kurs und natürlich auch einen Öko Tarif, den auch brauche wegen der KFW
Förderung, dieser ist grundsätzlich preiswerter, wie mein bisheriger. Zusätzlich dann
auch ein Stufen Tarif in Verbindung mit den Elektronischen Zähler, der wieder Teuerer ist.

Ich bin zur Zeit am  suchen wo meine Verbraucher liegen um den Verbrauch im
allgemeinen zu senken.

Zum einen ist da meine Kläranlage, die hat einen Seitenverdichter, diese braucht
alleine schon 1000 KW/h im Jahr. Da muss ich mal eine Alternative suchen, zb
Kompressor, allerdings braucht meine Kläranlage eine große Luftmenge.
Wenn da jemand Tips hat, immer her damit. 

Dann ist da meine Heizung die Messe ich gerade, aber die würde ich auch so
auf 1000 KW/h schätzen. Da sind drei Umwäzpumpen, davon zwei Heizkreispumpen
die alleine schon 150W haben, rechnen sich da neue Pumpen?
Die Heizung ist eine Ölheizung mit MAN Raketenbrenner, dieser nimmt sich auch 
einen kräftigen Schluck aus den Öltanks und der Steckdose, da selbst die CDU androht
die CO2 Steuer anzuheben, muss ich ernsthaft darüber nachdenken die Heizung 
zu tauschen. Wärmepumpe ist da für mich ein Thema, niedrige Vorlauftemperatur
von 35 Grad, allerdings hohe Wärmeverluste, da Fachwerk Lehmbau. 
Was ist denn bei den Wärmepumpen zurzeit der letzte Schrei?

Dann noch einmal zu diesen elektronischen Zählern, die sollten ja sowieso Pflicht
werden, aber das ist zur Zeit vom Verwaltungsgericht Münster gekippt.
Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?

Wo kann man noch sparen, ich habe zb auf dem Küchenschranken, alte Leuchtstofflampen
mit alten Röhren, ich glaub die muss erst mal komplett entsorgen. In in den Nebengebäuden
habe ich auch Leuchtstoffröhren, sind LED Röhren sinnvoll oder lohnt sich das nicht. 

Helft mir mal damit ich nicht in der Gosse lande 

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Blockmove (9 Mai 2021)

Beleuchtung bringt im Privathaushalt am wenigsten.
Heizkreispumpen habe ich bei mir auch getauscht. Im Vergleich zu den alten Pumpen spart man da schon erheblich.
Gefrierschrank / Gefriertruhe sind gerne auch Energiefresser. Einfach mal ein paar Tage messen.
Alte Wäschetrockner sind auch nicht sparsam.
Wärmepumpe ist eine Wissenschaft für sich.
Das Thema steht bei mir auch auf der Agenda.
Energieverbrauch ist das eine, Wartung, Reparaturen, Lebensdauer eben das andere.
Ich habe bisher einen ganz simplen Gaskessel (noch nicht mal Brennwert). Nahezu keine Verschleißteile.
Das sieht bei einer Wärmepumpe anders aus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

Waschmaschine und Trockner sind neu von letzten Jahr (leider für dich, von Gütersloher Mitbewerber)

Gefrierschrank ist auch nicht so alt vielleicht 5 Jahre, aber wir haben die auf -18 Grad eingestellt, ist
doch eigentlich auch nicht erforderlich?

Umwälzpumpen muss ich mal ins Auge fassen, was schlucken die so und kosten die?

Mein Heizkessel bzw. Brenner ist jetzt auch 20 Jahre alt und zickt auch schon mal rum. 
Wärmepumpe hat noch einen anderen Grund für mich, da im Sommer die heißen Tage
mehr werden, würde ich gerne damit kühlen.

Sind die neuen Wärmepumpen immer noch so Warungtsintensiv, damals hat mich
meine Erfahrung aus meiner Ausbildung abgeschreckt. In meinen Lehr-Betrieb hatten wir offene
Systeme installiert die gespült werden mussten, so etwas hätte ich nie verkauft, mein Ausbilder fand das gut, naja.

Und ich idiot hätte in meiner Bauzeit über meinen Bruder Bohrungen bekommen
können 3x 100m für 2000,-€, Ich hatte das nicht in Betracht gezogen. Dafür müsste ich 
jetzt noch Schläge bekommen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Mai 2021)

Die Wärmepumpen sind nicht mehr so wartungsintensiv, wie sie mal früher waren.
Aber du hast halt ganz einfach deutlich mehr bewegte Teile dran.
Mit 20 Jahren Lebensdauer brauchst du da nicht mehr rechnen.
Dazu kommt noch das Thema rund um die Auslegung.
Dazu gibt es wahre Glaubenskriege ... ganz besonders bei der Modernisierung.
Bevor ich das Thema angehe, werde ich mir vorher Wärmemengenzähler in die Heizkreise einbauen lassen und 2 Jahre mitprotokollieren.
Eventuell reicht auch bei mir Gasverbrauch und Laufzeit des Gaskessels und der Pumpen zu erfassen. Bin da noch am grübeln.
Die Auslegung einer Wärmepumpe bei einem alten Gebäude ist meist doch nix anderes als der Blick in die Glaskugel.
Die tollen Energieberater kannst du vergessen.

Mit dem Thema Kühlen musst du extrem vorsichtig sein.
Da handelst du dir sehr schnell Probleme mit Feuchtigkeit und Schimmel ein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

Wie ist das mit Stromanbieter, wer kennt da noch gute?

Kollege hat mir Bürgergas empfohlen, leider nehmen die nur
noch Kunden bei einen Verbrauch bis 5500 KW/h womit ich genau
auf der Grenze liege.

Hat schon jemand diese Elektonischen Zähler und hat gut Erfahrung
mit einen bestimmten Anbieter gemacht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 Mai 2021)

Zum Thema Wärmepumpe, ich habe eine und bin zufrieden, bei einem Altbau würde ich allerdings keine einbauen. Wie Dieter schon schrieb, kühlen mit der WP hört sich erst mal gut an, ist aber eine heikle Angelegenheit ( Kondensation an den Leitungen )

PS:
Auch Kondensation an kalten Flächen ( Sommer = hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wärmepumpe, ich habe eine und bin zufrieden, bei einem Altbau würde ich allerdings keine einbauen. Wie Dieter schon schrieb, kühlen mit der WP hört sich erst mal gut an, ist aber eine heikle Angelegenheit ( Kondensation an den Leitungen )
> 
> PS:
> Auch Kondensation an kalten Flächen ( Sommer = hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit )



Da habe ich weniger Angst, da ich eine Wandheizung habe und diese komplett in
Lehm eingeputzt habe auf Lehmwänden. Da wird die Feuchtigkeit gut abgeleitet. 
Beim Lehm merke ich allerdings die Klimaveränderungen, vor 20 Jahren hatten wir
auf unseren Breitengrad kurze Wetterphasen Max. 2 Wochen Sonne mit langer Regenzeit,
da war der Lehmbau super, da dieses gut abgefangen wurde. 
Jetzt mit den Phasen von 4-10 Wochen brüllende Hitze, werden die Wände langsam
zum Backofen, dh. Wenn es abends kühler wird weicht die Wärme nach innen aus,
dann wird man im Bett langsam Cross gebacken.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zum einen ist da meine Kläranlage, die hat einen Seitenverdichter, diese braucht
> alleine schon 1000 KW/h im Jahr. Da muss ich mal eine Alternative suchen, zb
> Kompressor, allerdings braucht meine Kläranlage eine große Luftmenge.
> Wenn da jemand Tips hat, immer her damit.


Hi Helmut.

Mit Kläranlagen kenne ich mich zufällig ein bisschen aus.
Dass du da mit einem Kompressor gegenüber dem Seitenkanalverdichter was einsparst, glaube ich nicht.
Du Brauchst halt eine wahnsinnige Luftmenge im Belüftungsbecken.
Da würde ich eher mal einen FU vor den Verdichter hängen.
Die Verdichter laufen ja meistens auf 100%, und die Luftmenge die nicht gebraucht wird,
Blubbert unnötig aus den Belüfterplatten,  und/oder wird über das Überströmventil sinnlos abgeblasen.
Hier wäre es sinnvoll, die benötigte Luftmenge zu ermitteln, (Sauerstoffgehalt, NH4, kommt drauf an, was für infos deine Kläranlage hergibt)
und dann den Verdichter bedarfsgerecht laufen zu lassen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Helmut.
> 
> Mit Kläranlagen kenne ich mich zufällig ein bisschen aus.
> Dass du da mit einem Kompressor gegenüber dem Seitenkanalverdichter was einsparst, glaube ich nicht.
> ...



Hi Timo, 
da sagst du was, da könnte ich ja mal meinen
Wartungstechniker drauf ansetzen. 
Die Werte kann ich ja nicht selber messen. 

Gruß Helmut

PS was mir gerade noch einfällt, ich habe eine lange Luft
Leitung zum Verdichter gelegt, ob das wie ein Widerstand wirkt?
Und ich glaube ich sollte mal den Luftfilter warten!


----------



## Blockmove (9 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da habe ich weniger Angst, da ich eine Wandheizung habe und diese komplett in
> Lehm eingeputzt habe auf Lehmwänden. Da wird die Feuchtigkeit gut abgeleitet.
> Beim Lehm merke ich allerdings die Klimaveränderungen, vor 20 Jahren hatten wir
> auf unseren Breitengrad kurze Wtterphasen Max. 2 Wochen Sonne mit langer Regenzeit,
> ...



Lehm ist da natürlich klasse.
Da kannst du es probieren.
Besonderes Augenmerk auf die Leitungen legen.
Wenn es klappt, dann kannst du mit einer PV-Anlage liebäugeln.

FU am Verdichter ist natürlich schon mal ne gute Idee.
Sobald das Teil in Teillast laufen kann, sparst du richtig.
Ist auch nix anderes als bei den Heizungspumpen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen.

Zum Thema Belüftet wäre mein erster Ansatz:
Am ende der Leitung, wo die Luft zu den Belüftern geht, einen Drucksensor dran, 0-1Bar.
Vor den Verdichter einen FU gehängt, der anhand des Drucksensors die Frequenz Regelt.
Wenn Beckentiefe z.b. 1 Meter ist, sollten hier 0,2 Bar völlig ausreichen.
Dann sollte auch nichts mehr über das Überströmventil abgeblasen werden.

Noch Pragmatischer:
FU vor den Verdichter gehängt, und so weit mit Festdrehzahl runtergefahren,
dass nichts mehr über das Überströmventil ausgeblasen wird.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Plan_B (9 Mai 2021)

Seitenkanalverdichter sind strommäßig bei Deiner Anwendung deutlich effektiver als Kompressoren. Du willst ja Luftmenge und weniger Druck. Und das wäre auch das Thema bei der angesprochenen Luftleitung. Die sollte ebenfalls für die Menge, also eher groß dimensioniert sein. Druckverluste über der Leitung gehen ins Geld.
Die Regelung wie oben angesprochen on Top sollte da erheblich zum einsparen helfen.

Bei den Heizungspumpen ist auch Sparpotential: Alte Heizungspumpen laufen so bei 50W, moderne Sparpumpen bei 20W. Ob sich der Umbau rechnet, sagt Dir der Taschenrechner.
Bei mir zum Beispiel sind so Pumpengruppen von Vießmann verbaut. Da brauch ich einen speziellen Adapter+eine spezielle Pumpe. Als ich zuletzt geguggt habe, waren das pro Pumpe ~300€ Invest. Dat würde sich bei mir im Leben nicht rechnen, da die Pumpen ja nicht 24/7/365 laufen. Im mittel eher 10/7/140.

Eine gut ausgelegte Gas-Brennwerttherme ist vom Invest und den Betriebskosten kaum zu toppen. Natürlich nur, wenn alle Heizkreise konsequent auf niedriege Vorlauftemperatur ausgelegt sind. Dann bin ich immer noch Fan von Solarthermie zur Heizungsunterstützung. Wie da PV+WP rankommen soll, muss mir erst noch einer vorrechnen.

Kühlen kannst Du eventuell problemloser über normale Luftwärmetausche mit dedizierten Kühlgeräten. Das mit der Feuchte wäre mir zu heikel.


----------



## thomass5 (9 Mai 2021)

Achtung bei manchen neuen Pumpen und alter Heizung. Mir sind schon 2 Heizungen untergekommen in denen die neuen "Hocheffizienz" Pumpen mit ihren Schaltreglern im Eingang (Einschaltstrom) die Relais auf der Heizungsplatine gekillt haben. Ich hab dann diese erneuert und entsprechend externe Halbleiterskoppelrelais verbaut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

Aber die Pumpen sind schon ein Thema, bei mir sind es zur Zeit 150 Watt für die beiden Pumpen,
bei neuen wären es ca. 60 Watt. Ich habe die Pumpen von 5-22 Uhr durchgehend am laufen,
dann ca. Anfang November bis Ende April also etwa 180 Tage.
Das machen 460 KWh zu 183 KWh bei 31 Cent sind das 85,-€ im Jahr, die zwei Pumpen mit
Tausch würde ich bei 600,-€ schätzen. In 7 Jahren hätte ich es raus. 

Die Regeln sich doch nach dem Druck, oder...?
Umso mehr Heizungsventile dicht machen, weil die Raumtemperatur erreicht ist, um so
mehr fährt die Pumpe runter. Ich nutze Allerdings keine Thermostate, ich habe Wand und
Fußbodenheizung, wo alles auf vollen Durchgang ist. Möchte ich die Temperatur regeln, drehe
ich einfach an unseren Ölheizungen die Temperatur runter. Meistens fahren wir so mit 18 Grad.

Funktionieren da die Pumpen eigentlich noch?


----------



## Blockmove (9 Mai 2021)

Wenn du deine Heizung nur durch vernünftigen hydraulischen Abgleich und Regeln der Vorlauftemperatur betreiben kannst, dann ist das ok.
Im Prinzip alles richtig gemacht.
Die automatische Regelung der Pumpen brauchst du gar nicht. Du kannst die Pumpen mit konstanter Leistung bertreiben.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Plan_B (9 Mai 2021)

18 Grad Vorlauf oder Raum? Beides für mich ungemütlich :sm7::sm7:
Die Pumpen regeln nach Druck. den musst Du passend einstellen.
Effizienz heisst bei den Dingern ja weniger Strom bei gleichem Durchfluss. Warum sollen die also nicht gehen.
Die Raumregelung mache ich genauso wie Du, allerdings habe ich mir über die Jahre eine passende Aussentemperaturkurve eingestellt - ich greife nicht mehr manuell ein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

Ähm Abgleich habe ich nie gemacht


----------



## Plan_B (9 Mai 2021)

18 Grad Vorlauf oder Raum? Beides für mich ungemütlich :sm7::sm7:
Die Pumpen regeln nach Druck. den musst Du passend einstellen.
Effizienz heisst bei den Dingern ja weniger Strom bei gleichem Durchfluss. Warum sollen die also nicht gehen.
Die Raumregelung mache ich genauso wie Du, allerdings habe ich mir über die Jahre eine passende Aussentemperaturkurve eingestellt - ich greife nicht mehr manuell ein.

PS:


> Möchte ich die Temperatur regeln, drehe
> ich einfach an unseren Ölheizungen die Temperatur runter.


Auch wenn Du es wärmer haben möchtest? Cooool!!!:lol:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

Die 18 Grad reichen uns da wir die Wandheizung haben, in allen Außenwänden.
Diese strahlt, das Empfindet man schneller als warm.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2021)

die 18 grad sind Raumtemperatur, diese Stelle ich auch beim Kessel ein.
Es gibt aber auch Tage das man es höher dreht, zb bei Nasskälte. 



andy_ schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Auch wenn Du es wärmer haben möchtest? Cooool!!!:lol:



Neh schon proportional, also bei Wärmer hoch und bei kälter runter.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Mai 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Die Pumpen regeln nach Druck. den musst Du passend einstellen.
> Effizienz heisst bei den Dingern ja weniger Strom bei gleichem Durchfluss. Warum sollen die also nicht gehen.


Die meiste Einsparung hast du bei schlecht abgestimmten Heizkreisen.
Die Pumpen passen sich dem Zustand Themostatventilen an und regeln die Leistung / Drehzahl entsprechend.
Bei gut abgestimmten Systemen ist die Ersparnis deutlich geringer. Die Pumpen laufen bei konstanten Arbeitspunkt.
Du hast also nur die Ersparnis durch die bessere Effizienz der Motoren und des FU.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2021)

Wie geschrieben, habe ich gestern mal gegoogelt,
da waren lagen die die Angaben des Herstellers bei max. 60W,
das habe ich erst einmal angenommen.
Meine zwei bisherigen Pumpen, sind auf Stufe III mit 90W eingestellt,
messen kann ich in Summe 150W. Das währe ja schon eine Einsparung.

Außerdem habe ich ja noch eine Pumpe für Warmwasser, die habe ich noch
nicht mit eingerechnet.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Mai 2021)

Es gibt auch sparsame Pumpen ohne aufwendige Regelelektronik.
Da kannst du - wie bisher auch - einfach die Drehzahl vorwählen.


----------



## ducati (10 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In 7 Jahren hätte ich es raus.



Dann dürfen die neuen Pumpen mit der ganzen Elektronik aber vorher nicht kaputt gehen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt auch sparsame Pumpen ohne aufwendige Regelelektronik.
> Da kannst du - wie bisher auch - einfach die Drehzahl vorwählen.



Das wären dann so Hocheffizienzpumpen?
Was da so als erstes bei Google gefunden habe, sind die Preiswerter und kamen auch nur auf 45W.

Dann noch der Gedanke mit der Kläranlage und den FU, da ich sehr SEW lastig bin habe ich mal
geschaut, bei den Movitrac, wo ich gibt es diese Energiesparfunktion, diese ist gerade insbesondere
für Lüfter und Pumpen geeignet. Sparpotential bis zu 30%.
Aber wenn ich jetzt einen FU bei mir im Haus einbaue, benötige ich einen teueren FI, da dauert es
dann ein paar *Jahre* länger bis es sich rechnet.
Eine andere Idee ist, sich mal den Motor anzuschauen, der ist ja mittlerweile auch über 20 Jahre,
da könnte doch ein IE3 Motor einiges reißen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Dann dürfen die neuen Pumpen mit der ganzen Elektronik aber vorher nicht kaputt gehen...



ja ich könnte auch über einen Transmissionsriemen an ein Hamsterrad nachdenken


----------



## thomass5 (11 Mai 2021)

Bitte jetzt nicht schlagen. Bei mir läuft die Heizung ohne FI. So würde ich es auch bei dem FU für die Luftpumpe handhaben, vorausgesetzt dein Netz passt dazu.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2021)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt nicht schlagen. Bei mir läuft die Heizung ohne FI. So würde ich es auch bei dem FU für die Luftpumpe handhaben, vorausgesetzt dein Netz passt dazu.



Neh das darf ich nicht, das lassen die TAB bei uns nicht zu.
Ich möchte nicht in Haftung kommen, wenn meine
Frau unter der Dusche mit einen Stromschlag liegen 
bleibt.

Da drohen Nudelholz oder Gefängnis.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt nicht schlagen. Bei mir läuft die Heizung ohne FI. So würde ich es auch bei dem FU für die Luftpumpe handhaben, vorausgesetzt dein Netz passt dazu.



Heizung, Gefrierschrank, div. Lichtkreise haben bei mir auch keinen FI.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das wären dann so Hocheffizienzpumpen?
> Was da so als erstes bei Google gefunden habe, sind die Preiswerter und kamen auch nur auf 45W.
> 
> Dann noch der Gedanke mit der Kläranlage und den FU, da ich sehr SEW lastig bin habe ich mal
> ...



Beim Energiesparen sind Siemens G120 auch nicht schlecht.
Im Teillastbereich am FU habe ich auch schon den komischen Effekt gehabt, dass ein IE3-Motor mit gleicher Leistung bei einer Hydraulikpumpe mehr verbraucht hat als ein IE2.
Bei Nennlast war er sparsamer. Keine Ahnung warum, ich habs nicht weiter untersucht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Beim Energiesparen sind Siemens G120 auch nicht schlecht.
> Im Teillastbereich am FU habe ich auch schon den komischen Effekt gehabt, dass ein IE3-Motor mit gleicher Leistung bei einer Hydraulikpumpe mehr verbraucht hat als ein IE2.
> Bei Nennlast war er sparsamer. Keine Ahnung warum, ich habs nicht weiter untersucht.



Mein Gedanke ist weiterhin ohne FU zu Arbeiten und nur den Antrieb auszutauschen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke ist weiterhin ohne FU zu Arbeiten und nur den Antrieb auszutauschen.



Dann eben die Methode der Altväter:
Von den Schlossern passende Riemenscheiben besorgen und die Drehzahl durch nen Riementrieb anpassen.
Funktioniert schon seit der Antike und wird auch noch funktionieren wenn in jedem FU die Kondensatoren im Eimer sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2021)

Der Trick mit den FU ist ja nicht die Drehzahl, sondern, das der FU
im Energiesparmodus die Spannung runter Tacktet und somit weniger
Strom fließt.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Trick mit den FU ist ja nicht die Drehzahl, sondern, das der FU
> im Energiesparmodus die Spannung runter Tacktet und somit weniger
> Strom fließt.



Und das macht er nur weil bei der Drehzahl nicht die Motorennennleistung gefordert wird.
Passt die mechanische Auslegung von Drehzahl und Drehmoment genau zum Motor, läuft der mit Nenndrehzahl und Nennleistung in seinem optimalen Arbeitsbereich.
Da hat dann ein FU nix zum sparen.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Mai 2021)

Warum hast Du Deine Heizkreispumpen auf höchster Stufe laufen? Versuche doch mal, gerade bei Deiner niedrigen Vorlauftemperatur, die langsamer auf Stufe II oder I laufen zu lassen. Von den elektronischen Pumpen wurde mir vom Heizungsbaumeister abgeraten, da hatte ich nämlich auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht: zu teuer und zu empfindlich...
Wir haben ein Haus komplett mit Fußbodenheizung. Der Vorbesitzer hatte die Pumpen auch immer auf höchster Stufe laufen. Bei uns laufen sie nur noch auf Stufe II. Macht sich auch geräuschtechnisch bemerkbar. Auf Stufe III höre ich das Brummen in der Steigleitung zum Obergeschoß.
Tip für lange Haltbarkeit der Pumpen: 1-2 Mal im Jahr für ne Stunde die Drehzahl auf eine andere Stufe setzen. Dann sollen die sich laut Experten nicht so schnell kaputt laufen...

Und dann gerne auch mal das Sprichwort "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist" beherzigen: Ich habe mal Trockner und Waschmaschine - so als Beispiel - gemessen: Seitdem habe ich separate Schalter davor... ob man es glaubt oder nicht: Die Dinger benötigen auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand Strom. Wofür, weiß ich nicht...
Und so sollte man alle Standby- und ausgeschalteten Verbraucher im Haus hinterfragen.

Hast Du irgendwo Warmwasserbereiter? Lüfter? Elektrische Fußbodenheizung? Außenbeleuchtung mit Bewegungsmelder, die häufig und lange an geht?

Auch die EDV, Hifi, TV... muß der Antennenverstärker den ganzen Tag an sein? Muß das NAS den ganzen Tag laufen?
So kommen auch durch viele kleine Verbraucher ganz erkleckliche Mengen zusammen... 3W sind nicht viel, übers Jahr sinds schon über 26kWh, und das mal auf X Geräte hochgerechnet...
Und vor allem sind das Dinge, die man ohne große Investitionskosten ändern kann.

Zu Deinen Leuchtstoffröhren: Laut Beleuchtungsplaner sind Leuchtstoffröhren immer noch die Leuchtmittel mit der höchsten Lichtausbeute pro reingesteckter Energie... wenn also die Lampe nicht sowieso getauscht werden muß, würde ich die durchaus noch hängen lassen. Denn ein LED-Panel in entsprechender Größe bedeutet auch eine entsprechende Investition, die sich erst einmal wieder rechnen muß.

Meine Eltern haben auch eine Kleinkläranlage... dort läuft die Belüftung nur intervallweise.... möglicherweise kannst Du bei Dir ja auch die Belüftung takten...

Vielleicht nochmal ein paar Denkanstöße


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Mai 2021)

Noch zum Stromanbieter: 

** Achtung: Werbung **

Bin bei der EWE, unserem lokalen Anbieter. Habe mal vor 2 Jahren verglichen... die sind durchaus konkurrenzfähig.... und 31Cent nehmen die selbst beim Öko-Tarif mit Plus nicht. Das Plus ist eine Art Versicherung: Schlüsseldienst, Schädlingsbekämpfung, Notdienste für wichtige Hausgeräte, ... und viele Zeitschriften-Abos 50% reduziert. Alleine damit kann man schnell den Mehrpreis des Plus-Trifs rausholen...

** /Werbung **


----------



## Plan_B (11 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Trick mit den FU ist ja nicht die Drehzahl, sondern, das der FU
> im Energiesparmodus die Spannung runter Tacktet und somit weniger
> Strom fließt.



Heizungspumpen haben als Strömungspumpen eine quadratische Lastkennlinie. D.h. mit 1/2 Drehzahl benötigt die Pumpe nur ein Viertel der Leistung.
Die Ansteuerung einer Eff.Pumpe trägt dem Rechnung. FU würde ich das zwar nicht gleich nennen, aber das ist auch egal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Heizungspumpen haben als Strömungspumpen eine quadratische Lastkennlinie. D.h. mit 1/2 Drehzahl benötigt die Pumpe nur ein Viertel der Leistung.
> Die Ansteuerung einer Eff.Pumpe trägt dem Rechnung. FU würde ich das zwar nicht gleich nennen, aber das ist auch egal.



Der FU bezog sich auf den Seitenkanalverdichter, für die Kläranlage. 

Inzwischen habe ich mal die Pumpen runter geschaltet, machte gleich 
35 Watt pro Pumpe.

Noch einmal zu den Hocheffizienspumpen, die sind dann ohne Interner Regelung? 
Was ist davon zu Halten?

Dann habe ich ja noch die Warmwasserpumpe die braucht auch etwa 50 Watt.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der FU bezog sich auf den Seitenkanalverdichter, für die Kläranlage.
> 
> Inzwischen habe ich mal die Pumpen runter geschaltet, machte gleich
> 35 Watt pro Pumpe.
> ...



Hocheffizienzpumpen haben keine druckabhängige Regelung.
Im einfachsten Fall haben sie ein Poti und / oder einen Analogeingang.
Es gibt sie auch mit div. Bussystemen.

BTW:
Wenn es so weitergeht, dann bist du auf dem besten Weg zum Smarthome


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Mai 2021)

Da hier jetzt einzelne Watt bei Heizungspumpen gezählt werden:

@Helmut:
Wieviel Kw hat der Motor vom Seitenkanalverdichter?
Hier nach irgendwelchen FU´s mit irgendwelchen Abenteuerlichen Energiesparfunktionen zu suchen,
ist m.e. völliger Unsinn!
Jeder FU Spart Dir hier Energie ein, weil einfach nach bedarf, und nicht "Das war schon immer so" geregelt wird!
Und das mit den "Sauteuren" Fi Schutzschalter, da hab ich vielleicht noch was in der Bastelkiste rumfliegen,
das würde ich Dir dann gerne zur verfügung stellen.
Wenn du jetzt noch die Motordaten vom Seitenkanalverdichter um die ecke kommst,
suche ich gerne in meinen ewigen Jagdgründen nach einem Movitrac 31B...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2021)

MC07B hab ich noch auf der Arbeit, denn kann ich für einen 20er schießen. 
Diese uminösen FIs sind so Sau teuer, Kollege meinte was von 300€.
Wo ich das mit der Sparfunktion gelesen habe, war es der MC07B


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Mai 2021)

Um wieviel W oder KW es hier geht, bleibst du uns immer noch Schuldig.
Einen neuen User hättest Du als Super-Moderator bestimmt schon ermahnt, 
dass er doch mal "Butter bei die fische" liefern soll. 
Wie gesagt, diese Allstromsensitiven Fis hab ich hier in meiner kompletten Bude verbaut.
Einige hätte ich noch übrig, melde dich einfach, wenn du was brauchst.

Das mit der "Sparfunktion"n ist in deinem fall Mumpitz!!!
JEDER FU Spart bei dir!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Mai 2021)

Wenn ich das so genau wüsste, das Ding steht im Nebengebäude auf den
Dachboden, kannst du noch ein wenig warten, ansonsten muss ich mich anziehen,
eine Taschenlampe und Leiter suchen. 
Gemessen habe ich die Tage 0,9A, das könnten dann so 0,37KW sein. 

Ach wenn ich mit Drehzahl und Sparfunktion sparen kann, bekomme ich vielleicht 
von der e-on noch Geld raus.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich mit Drehzahl und Sparfunktion sparen kann, bekomme ich vielleicht
> von der e-on noch Geld raus.



Noch ein Tipp:
Ein FU braucht auch selber Energie.
Fällt gerade bei kleinen Leistungen schnell ins Gewicht.


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ja ich könnte auch über einen Transmissionsriemen an ein Hamsterrad nachdenken



Du könntest für das Geld der neuen Pumpen auch Aktien kaufen. Da würdest u.U. mehr sparen 😉
Aber da hätte Greta was dagegen 😎


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp:
> Ein FU braucht auch selber Energie.
> Fällt gerade bei kleinen Leistungen schnell ins Gewicht.



ja das habe ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen und den FU 
unter Umständen mit zu schalten. Im Maschinenbau versuche
ich das tunlichts zu vermeiden, aber da hier die Schaltzeiten
groß sind (5 min Ein / 20 min Pause) besteht da nicht so die
Gefahr. Schnelles Ein.-/Ausschalten mögen die Umrichter nicht.


----------



## Holzmichl (12 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gemessen habe ich die Tage 0,9A, das könnten dann so 0,37KW sein.



Bei der Leistung kann man sich auch überlegen nen FU mit einphasiger Versorgungsspannung zu verbauen. Spart Dir den allstromsensitiven FI.

Zum Energiesparmodus:
Ich hab das mit Eaton DA1 bei Trockenkammern getestet. Spart tatsächlich 10-20% bei identischer Leistung durch Verringerung der Taktfrequenz und Spannungsabsenkung. Allerdings in der Leistungsklasse 30 - 55kW.

Ist zwar kein SEW, aber schau dir mal die SEW LTP-B an. Da gibt ein kleines Deja-Vu zu den Eaton DC1 und DA1.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Bei der Leistung kann man sich auch überlegen nen FU mit einphasiger Versorgungsspannung zu verbauen. Spart Dir den allstromsensitiven FI.



Ist das so?
Wusste ich gar nicht, kannst du Erklären warum?
Einphasig wäre mir noch Lieber. Schalte ich den Motor halt in Dreieck.



Holzmichl schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein SEW, aber schau dir mal die SEW LTP-B an. Da gibt ein kleines Deja-Vu zu den Eaton DC1 und DA1.



Ja die LTP-B baut auch SEW nicht selber, habe sogar noch ein Muster Gerät hier rum liegen.
Hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefasst, aber ich hatte da in der Anleitung nichts zum Energiesparmodus entdeckt.
Können die das?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> ...Spart Dir den allstromsensitiven FI....



Ist das wirklich so? Der 1 phasige Umrichter müsste doch genauso Gleichfehlerströme abgeben?


----------



## Holzmichl (12 Mai 2021)

Bei mir hat es bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gegeben bei 1ph-FUs und FI, allerdings ist das bei mir eigentlich die absolute Ausnahme und ich setze bei so einer Anwendung ausschließlich FUs Fabrikat Eaton ein. Sowohl DE1, DC1 und DA1. Auf eure Rückfrage habe ich die Handbücher zu den Geräten nochmal genau untersucht und hier findet sich unter "Sicherheit und Schalten" der folgende Passus:

_Bei dreiphasig gespeisten (L1, L2, L3) Frequenzumrichtern DA1-3… __(analog DE1-3... und DC1-3... ) __dürfen_
_ausschließlich allstromsensitive Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen vom Typ B_
_verwendet werden._

_Bei einphasig gespeisten (L, N) Frequenzumrichtern DA1-12… (analog DE1-12... und DC1-12... ) dürfen_
_Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtungen vom Typ A und Typ B verwendet werden._

Jetzt kann ich entweder Glück gehabt haben mit der Gerätewahl oder das wäre so eher üblich.
Die Geräte sind auch alle eher günstig im Einkauf und unkompliziert in IBN und Betrieb.
Eine spezielle Stromsparfunktion können alle 3 Typen.


----------



## Holzmichl (12 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja die LTP-B baut auch SEW nicht selber, habe sogar noch ein Muster Gerät hier rum liegen.
> Hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefasst, aber ich hatte da in der Anleitung nichts zum Energiesparmodus entdeckt.
> Können die das?



SEW LTP-B Parameter P1-06 "Energiesparfunktion"

Ist rein zufällig auch der Parameter P1-06 beim Eaton DA1...


----------



## Blockmove (12 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ja das habe ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen und den FU
> unter Umständen mit zu schalten. Im Maschinenbau versuche
> ich das tunlichts zu vermeiden, aber da hier die Schaltzeiten
> groß sind (5 min Ein / 20 min Pause) besteht da nicht so die
> Gefahr. Schnelles Ein.-/Ausschalten mögen die Umrichter nicht.



Ein Zeitrelais mit Abfallverz. wirkt da Wunder. 
Antrieb austrudeln lassen (keine Bremsrampe) und dann Netzschütz aus.
Elektriker in unserem Alter schaffen das noch in Klappertechnik ohne Logo oder Aduino


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Elektriker in unserem Alter schaffen das noch in Klappertechnik ohne Logo oder Aduino



Was ich schon für Schützschaltungen zusammen gedengelt habe, 
ich habe nie verstanden warum die SPS erfunden wurde, es geht doch 
auch alles mit Schützen und Relais.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was ich schon für Schützschaltungen zusammen gedengelt habe,
> ich habe nie verstanden warum die SPS erfunden wurde, es geht doch
> auch alles mit Schützen und Relais.



Daher kommt wohl das Wort "Klapperatismus". Ich kenne auch noch Palettieranlagen in Brauereien, die laufen mit Relaissteuerung. Und heute kämpfen da manche, das mit einer SPS zum laufen zu bekommen 
Wobei, mein Ausbilder damals hat mir schon den Tipp gegeben, wenn der Palettierer läuft, dann fasse da bloß nichts an


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Mai 2021)

> Was ich schon für Schützschaltungen zusammen gedengelt habe,
> ich habe nie verstanden warum die SPS erfunden wurde, es geht doch
> auch alles mit Schützen und Relais.



Wenn du aber schon mal einen schönen Aussetzfehler gesucht hast, beim dem ein Kontakt mal geschaltet hat und mal nicht, dann bist du umso dankbarer, dass eine SPS erfunden worden ist. Auch wenn vielleicht nicht alle Features einer aktuellen SPS sein müssten.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Mai 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn du aber schon mal einen schönen Aussetzfehler gesucht hast, beim dem ein Kontakt mal geschaltet hat und mal nicht, dann bist du umso dankbarer, dass eine SPS erfunden worden ist. Auch wenn vielleicht nicht alle Features einer aktuellen SPS sein müssten.



Sowas war in den alten Zeiten fast an der Tagesordnung.
Als ich Mitte der 80er Jahre letztes Jahrhundert im letzten Jahrtausend mit der Ausbildung fertig war, hatten wir noch viele Schützsteuerungen.
Die größten Schaltschränke hatten etwa 15m. Da waren solche Fehler ganz normal.
Konnten die sporadischen Fehler nicht gefunden werden, hat man eben nach der Spätschicht mal "schnell" alle beteiligten Schütze rausgeworfen und ersetzt.
Viel schlimmer war die Fehlersuche damals an Spritzgussmaschinen. Die "modernen" Maschinen hatten CMOS-Technik. Fehlersuche mit Logikteststift und Oszi.
Mit den ersten SPS-Steuerungen war die Fehlersuche auch nicht der Hit. Siemens S5-110A mit PG670. Schnell mal Status war da nicht. 
Ich seh's so:
Jede Zeit hatte und hat ihre Herausforderungen.

So das war nun das Wort zum Feiertag.


----------



## GLT (13 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> zwei Personen Haushalt ca. 5500 *Kw/h*


Sowas hängt ja auch von Gebäude ab - wie man später ja auch liest.
BTW - Du verwendest die falsche Einheit 


Wie hoch ist die tatsächlich benötigte Luftmenge für das Belebungsbecken?
Wie läuft die Steuerung? Permanent, ZSU oder wird Sauerstoffgehalt gemessen u. ein Bedarfsbetrieb realisiert?




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da sind drei Umwäzpumpen, davon zwei Heizkreispumpen
> die alleine schon 150W haben, rechnen sich da neue Pumpen?


Ich würde auf alle Fälle überprüfen, ob die Pumpen richtig dimensioniert wurden - Heizungsbauer leben gerne nach dem Motto - lieber zu gross, als mit Kunden zu diskutieren.

Die Reduktion übern Leistungsschalter ist schnell mal zwischendurch gemacht, spart in den meisten Fällen enorm ohne Funktionsverlust.
Sollte ein Pumpenwechsel erforderlich werden - falsche Dimensionierung, Reparatur - würde ich auf alle Fälle Effizienzpumpen bevorzugen.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Heizung ist eine Ölheizung mit MAN Raketenbrenner, dieser nimmt sich auch
> einen kräftigen Schluck aus den Öltanks und der Steckdose, da selbst die CDU androht die CO2 Steuer anzuheben, muss ich ernsthaft darüber nachdenken die Heizung zu tauschen.


Bevor ich über einen vorzeitigen Austausch nachdenken würde, würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, ob deine Heizung - respektive der Brenner/-Leistung - überhaupt ordentlich installiert ist. Du hast eine Wahrscheinlichkeit zu denen zu gehören, der Brenner aufgrund falscher Einregulierung der Leistung zwar beste Abgaswerte liefert, aber das Geld buchstäblich durch den Schornstein spült. Auch hier arbeiten die Heizungsbauer nach dem Motto - nicht mein Geld u. Hauptsache der Kunde beschwert sich nicht, weil kalt.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wärmepumpe ist da für mich ein Thema, niedrige Vorlauftemperatur
> von 35 Grad, allerdings hohe Wärmeverluste, da Fachwerk Lehmbau.
> Was ist denn bei den Wärmepumpen zurzeit der letzte Schrei?


Ist dein Heizsystem (Flächenheizung, Konvenktoren,...) dafür überhaupt geeignet? Sonst verballerst Du einen Haufen Geld für nichts oder hast entsprechende Folgekosten.

Je höher die benötigte VL-Temperatur, desto schlechter der Wirkungsgrad, desto unsinniger wäre diese Art Wärmeerzeuger.

Dank CO2, EEG usw. würde ich mir die Anschaffung einer WP gründlichst durchrechnen u. auch Biomasse in Betracht ziehen - bei einem renovierten Fachwerkhaus erst recht.

Als WP-Primärquelle gäbe es Brunnen, Sonden, Flächenkollektor, Luft - gerade bei Luft sollte man bedenken, dass bei höchster Anforderung die Effizienz am niedrigsten wird. Dass Luft-WP derzeit boomen, liegt in erster Linie an der billigeren Installation und/oder andere Primärquellen schlicht nicht umsetzbar sind.




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In in den Nebengebäuden habe ich auch Leuchtstoffröhren, sind LED Röhren sinnvoll oder lohnt sich das nicht.


LED-Röhren sind m.M.n. u. auch Erfahrung völliger Quatsch - nimm lieber gleich neue LED-Leuchten.


BTW - hast Du mal eine PV-Anlage (evtl. mit Speicher) in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank GLT,
du hast dir reichlich Mühe gegeben.
Viele Punkte treffen zu.

Zur Kläranlage, da wird alle 20 Min. 5 Min. Luft reingeblasen.
Gemessen wird alle 1/4 Jahr von einen Dienstleister, der das nebenberuflich 
macht, aber Hauptberuflich bei einer einer Kommunalen Kläranlage arbeitet. 
Der schmeißt mir einen Bericht in den Postkasten ob die Werte gut oder schlecht
sind, sind Sie schlecht, ruft er mich an und sagt ich soll mehr lüften, ansonsten
kippt die Anlage. In den letzen Jahren muss ich gut gelüftet haben, weil er sehr 
zufrieden ist, kostet allerdings mein Geld. 

Heizungspumpen sind bestimmt nach Gefühl Dimensniert, wahrscheinlich sogar über. 
Ich musste den Heizungsbauer auf knien bitten, für unsere Region, die unbekannte
Wandheizung zu installieren. Er hatte richtig schieß, das wir die Luft nicht aus den
Leitungen bekommen. Allerdings war nach den ersten Einschalten, die Wandheizung 
betriebsbereit, alle Luft war raus und ich musste nie wieder Entlüften, das seit über
20 Jahren. Anbei mal Foto von der Wandheizung und einer Pumpe.




Bei der Brenner Einstellung wird immer auf die besten Abgaswerte geachtet,
ehrlich gesagt habe ich gedacht, das würde auch den Verbrauch optimieren. 
Für die Flächenheizung ist eine WP das Optimum und auch andersherum, für
eine WP ist meine Art der Flächenheizung, das beste was der WP passieren kann.
Leider habe ich damals Angst davor gehabt und jetzt mal eben eine Installieren,
wird Aufwendig und für mich schwer zu stemmen. Für mich kommt da eigentlich 
nur Tiefenbohrung in Frage, subjektiv halte ich das für das beste Prinzip, auch mit
den Gedanken das Haus im Sommer kühlen zu können.


----------



## GLT (14 Mai 2021)

Mal öfters messen u. Intervalle optimieren könnte sich schnell rechnen (ist ja nur ZSU) - vlt. redest mal mit deinem Bekannten hinsichtlich geeigneter Messeinrichtung für deine Anlage - dann könnte man einen evtl. Invest abschätzen u. bedarfsabhängige Belüftung realisieren.

Die abgebildete Pumpe ist quasi DIE Standardpumpe der Heizungsbauer bis in die 2000er Jahre - in hartnäckigen Fällen noch länger.
Hier wäre definitv was zu holen bei Einstellung und/oder einem Austausch; Pumpentausch wurde (evtl. wird es noch?) von der KfW gefördert; hydrl. Abgleich hätte es wohl auch nötig?

Wandheizung ist was feines - bei Erhalt alter Gebäude quasi ja Pflicht heutzutage.
Auf welche VL wurde diese ausgelegt? Der Verlegeabstand im FBH-Bereich ist für WP-optimiert ca. 10 - <15cm.
Die Wandheizung ist aber nicht alles?


----------



## Blockmove (14 Mai 2021)

Die selbe Pumpe hatte ich auch.
Nach dem Austausch brauch ich weniger als die Hälfte.
Allerdings hab ich eine Pumpe mit Regelung.
Bei dir reicht sicher eine Hocheffizenzpumpe.

Wärmepumpe mit Tiefenbohrung … Naja da sind schon einige Unwägbarkeiten.
Das Grundwasser kann einem da schon langfristig Ärger bereiten und Hohlräume um die Sonden entstehen lassen.
Bei uns in der Gemeinde wird eine Tiefenbohrung nicht gerade empfohlen.
Da einer meiner Neffen in einer Bohrfirma arbeitet und ich die Bohrungen günstig bekommen hätte, hatte ich das Thema auch auf dem Schirm. Hab mich genauer informiert und hab‘s verworfen. 
Angesichts der hohen Investitionen war mir das Risiko zu hoch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2021)

Ich habe gerade mal etwas über Hydraulischen Abgleich bei Wiki gelesen,
also ich glaube das ist auch ein ganz wichtiges Thema für mich.
Einige Punkte sprechen dafür, das es bei mir zutrifft, das da was
nicht passt.


Einige Räume sind wärmer als die anderen.
Die Heizung Taktet oft 
Die Rücklauf Temperatur ist in etwa der Vorlauf Temperatur 

Alle Diese Punkte sprechen dafür, das ich reichlich Geld in Form
von Öl verbrenne und den Verschleiß erhöhe. 
Dieses häufige Takten erhöht die Verluste enorm, weil ja erst mal
der Brennraum mit kalter Luft geflutet wird und damit auskühlt.

Wobei ich wirklich Probleme mit den schlafen habe, wenn ich den
Brenner nicht höre. Meine Heizöl Tanks stehen in einen Nebengebäude
und da ist es der Raum des Grauens, nicht weil es so schlimm aussieht,
sondern wenn ich auf die Tankuhr schaue, ein Grauen bekomme, das
ich unter Umständen wieder Tanken muss. 
Also schaue ich nicht oft da rein, hab halt schwache Nerven :sm14:  
Deshalb habe ich auch schon öfter die Heizung trocken gefahren,
dann musste ich mit Kanistern zur Tankstelle und habe das etwas teure
Heizöl geholt (nicht das Rote).
Der Einlauf von meiner Frau kommt unverzüglich und sehr heftig.
Da muss zusätzlich zum Heizöl und Diesel noch einen Strauß Rosen
kaufen.


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Mai 2021)

Moin RN,

wir haben auch eine Ölheizung. Möglicherweise steht da bald ein Wechsel an (so in 2-3 Jahren). Wie alt ist Deine Heizung?

Ich gucke auch nicht gerne auf die Tankuhr . Allerdings habe ich schon darüber nachgedacht, ein Füllstandssensor zu installieren, damit ich den Verbrauch statistisch besser erfassen kann und besser einschätzen kann, wie lange das Öl noch reicht. Dann kann ich besser auf günstige Ölpreise reagieren.

Ich habe Anfang 2020 Öl gekauft, weil es soooo billig war und es hieß, "jetzt regelt der Markt gegen". Wir waren bei 64 Cent. Einen Monat später bei 43 Cent :sm23:.
Das macht bei ~3.500l schon was aus.

Eigentlich ist das Betreiben einer Ölheizung ein bisschen, wie an der Börse spekulieren.

Aber was mache ich in Zukunft? Gas? Da subventioniert zumindest die Gemeinde den Anschluß. Und dann? Brenner? Brennstoffzelle?

VG

Mario


----------



## Blockmove (14 Mai 2021)

Du hast sicher noch viel Potential in deiner Heizung.
Also zuerst Pumpen tauschen, dann hydraulischer Abgleich und dann mal das Thema Regelung angehen.


----------



## GLT (14 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal etwas über Hydraulischen Abgleich bei Wiki gelesen,
> also ich glaube das ist auch ein ganz wichtiges Thema für mich.


Ist es bei jedem Heizthema - und lass dir nicht einfallen, dass man das mit Reglern nebei eh erschlagen würde (Irrglaub vieler Steuerungsheinis).

Meine derzeitige Einschätzung - Du kannst dir einiges an Geld sparen, sowohl im Verbrauch und vor allem zuerst mal in der Investition - Optimierung ist billiger als blindlings "bessere" Technik zu kaufen.

Zumindest hast du den Vorteil, dass Du dir ein Mess-/Steuerungssystem zusammenbasteln kannst, das dir die Werte zusammenträgt u. kontrollierbar macht - wühl schon mal in der Restekiste.

Bei den, hier gerne mal verpönten, KNX-Häusern, sorgt man dahingehend gerne mal vor, sofern Bauherr dafür offenes Ohr hat


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2021)

@Mario,
die Heizung ist jetzt ca. 20 Jahre alt, installiert habe ich
die mit einen Arbeitskollegen, der nebenbei bei uns im Dorf
mehr Heizungen installiert hat als der örtliche Heizungsbaubetrieb. 
Ein großer Teil der Entlohnung war „Warsteiner“ wie man auf einen
der Fotos auch sehen kann. Der war übrigens nicht schlecht, mit den 
hätte ich tagelang in den Kessel schauen können bis die Heizung
von selber sagt: „Es reicht mir mit den Heizöl“
Leider ist der auch nicht mehr. 

Ich befürchte allerdings auch das die Zeit langsam kommt, wo der
Alter des Kessel und die steigenden Ölpreise sagen, hier muss was
geschehen. 

Leider habe ich kein Gas, alternativ währe es Wärme von einer Biogas
Anlage zu bekommen, aber da muss ich bei einen Nachbar „Bitte, Bitte“
machen mit den ich es nicht so gut kann.  
Der Biogas Bauer nimmt 2/3 vom Heizölpreis, das ist nicht uninteressant,
da Wartungskosten und Schornsteinfeger weg fallen. 

@GLT,
ja das ist auch so mein Gedanke das optimieren etwas bringen könnte. 
Neh Heizungsteuerung selber zusammen basteln, da bin ich immer noch
skeptisch, unser Beruf bringt es ja mit das man mal länger auf Montage 
ist, wenn da was klemmt sitzt meine Frau in einer kalten Bude.  
Ich hatte das schon das mich meine Frau in Kanada angerufen hat, da
es ihr verdächtig kalt wurde. Da konnte ich ihr sagen ruf mal den Heizungsbauer 
an, der hat es dann auch gerichtet. 
Die sind heute so gestrickt, das Sie bei selbst gebastelten die Arbeit verweigern. 
Ich hab das schon gehabt, das Sie Waschbecken in einen anderen Raum aufhängen 
sollten und dieses verweigert haben, weil Sie sagten das Sie es nicht dürfen wenn der
Kunde die Materialien stellt. Selbst mein Hinweis, das dieses Becken vor 20 Jahren
von ihren Betrieb gekauft wurde interessierte die nicht. Da hab ich es halt selbst 
aufgehängt.


----------



## GLT (15 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh Heizungsteuerung selber zusammen basteln, da bin ich immer noch skeptisch,...


Geht nicht darum, die Kesselsteuerung selbst zu realisieren, sondern die Raumtemperaturregelung (später mal); allerdings war hier zuerst ein reines Monitoring gemeint.

Dein Einwand hinsichtlich Wartung/Reparatur ist korrekt - deshalb verwende ich für sowas eben Breitentechnologie (KNX), auch wenn eine SPS verlockend wäre, da hier eben Firmen mit dem System zurechtkommen, wenn nötig.

Fernwärme in P2P würde ich persönlich kaum in Betracht ziehen - vor allem, wenn das allg. Verhältnis nicht bestens wäre.
Liegt aber wohl daran, dass es jedesmal schief gelaufen ist, wenn ich mit dem Thema im persönlichen Umfeld Kontakt hatte.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2021)

Heizungsregelung selber "basteln" ist wirklich keine gute Idee.
Aber das ist heute eigentlich auch kaum mehr notwendig.
Jeder nahmhafte Hersteller hat vernünftige Regelungen im Angebot.
Man darf sich nur nicht unbedingt auf die Wahl des Heizungsbauers verlassen.
Einfach selber informieren und gezielt auswählen. Die meisten Hersteller haben auch eine Endkundenberatung.
Was heute nicht schadet ist, sich das Programmiertool für die Regelung zu besorgen.
Über das Panel der Heizung kannst du heute oft schon gar nicht mehr alles einstellen.
Gerade die Optimierung der Heizkurven ist manchmal eine etwas aufwändige Sache, spart dir aber viel Geld.
Dinge wie das angesprochene Takten kann man damit besser in den Griff bekommen.
Nur hat im Prinzip kein Heizungsbauer Zeit dafür. Da wird die Kurve einfach so eingestellt, dass pauschal passt und die Bude warm ist.
Würden wir unsere Servoantriebe so einstellen wie viele Heizungsregelungen laufen, dann würde kaum eine Maschine vernünftig laufen.
Beispiel von meinem Nachbar:
Fernsteuerung mit Innenfühler 50cm neben Kachelofen installiert im Zimmer mit Südausrichtung.
Dazu Thermostat verbaut. In der Regelung ist der Innenfühler als Vorrang gewählt.
Also letztlich alles falsch gemacht.
Ich hab dann einfach auf normale Aussentemperaturführung umgestellt und 3mal die Heizkurve nachjustiert.
Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------

